# November 2007 Pool Canada Winner



## pnoon

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

19 . . . . . . a2vr6

K Baz...........
Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......
shaggy..........
Snakeyes........
hockeydad.......
inept..............
Habsrule29......
Bear&#8230;&#8230;.......
a2vr6...............
stevefrench.........
DragonMan......
rick l...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........


----------



## stevefrench

Congrats on the win.:tu Please PM me your address and I'll get your smokes out ASAP.


----------



## Snakeyes

stevefrench said:


> Congrats on the win.:tu Please PM me your address and I'll get your smokes out ASAP.


:tpd: Send me your addy and I'll get this out to ya early in the week. Lucky bastage  One of these months...


----------



## hockeydad

Another Ontario win. :chk. Next time it will be south shore of Lake Ontario.


----------



## RHNewfie

Congrats on the win! PM Me your address and I will get something out to you.


----------



## shaggy

beginers luck...:r......addy please.....or come to the herf ur choice.....:chk


----------



## a2vr6

pnoon said:


> *New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!*
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259
> 
> 19 . . . . . . a2vr6


*Oh wow!!*  Now I have no choice but to get a cooler. Damn you CS!! :ss


----------



## inept

Send me a PM too! Congratulations!


----------



## kurly

hahahaha

good thing I dropped out :hn

Congrats!


----------



## Snakeyes

a2vr6 said:


> *Oh wow!!*  Now I have no choice but to get a cooler. Damn you CS!! :ss


Or I could just store them for you and ship as you need them. Honest, I wouldn't take any


----------



## rick l

Congrats and I need your address to.:bl


----------



## hockeydad

K Baz...........
Zira…….......
shaggy..........
Snakeyes........
hockeydad.......SENT
inept..............
Habsrule29......
Bear…….......
a2vr6...............
stevefrench.........
DragonMan......
rick l...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie


----------



## K Baz

Please PM me addy


----------



## stevefrench

Package is in the mail!:tu

K Baz...........
Zira…….......
shaggy..........
Snakeyes........
hockeydad.......SENT
inept..............
Habsrule29......
Bear…….......
a2vr6...............
stevefrench......SENT
DragonMan......
rick l...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie


----------



## shaggy

still waitin on an addy alex.......i knew i should of gave somethin to bear


----------



## Snakeyes

K Baz...........
Zira…….......
shaggy..........
Snakeyes........SENT
hockeydad.......SENT
inept..............
Habsrule29......
Bear…….......
a2vr6...............
stevefrench......SENT
DragonMan......
rick l...............
winnie..............

Went out today, should be there by the end of the week :tu


----------



## DragonMan

K Baz...........
Zira…….......
shaggy..........
Snakeyes........SENT
hockeydad.......SENT
inept..............
Habsrule29......
Bear…….......
a2vr6...............
stevefrench......SENT
DragonMan......SENT
rick l...............
winnie..............

Congratulations on winning Alex!! :tu :tu


----------



## Zira

Congrats !!! :chk

Shaggy and I will be sending ours together.


----------



## winnie

sigh....maybe next month!:ss

pm me your address!


----------



## K Baz

Still waiting for that addy.

PS is it getting to cold for the Canadian lotto - just finished shoveling the walk and its - 20 with the wind - 33. Tropical for Regina but we will soon be in the - 30 to - 40 range.

Now granted as we are all still drunk from Grey Cup we feel nothing now but the precious cigars might feel it.


----------



## a2vr6

K Baz...........
Zira…….......
shaggy..........
Snakeyes........SENT
hockeydad.......RECEIVED!
inept..............
Habsrule29......
Bear……....... RECEIVED!
a2vr6...............
stevefrench......RECEIVED!
DragonMan......RECEIVED!
rick l...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........

Thanks guys, some nice sticks have been received. I will post photo's as soon as I get a chance. Ran out of RG for today so I will give more out in 24 hrs :>


----------



## RHNewfie

This is on the way Alex! Congrats again!


----------



## shaggy

K Baz said:


> Still waiting for that addy.
> 
> PS is it getting to cold for the Canadian lotto - just finished shoveling the walk and its - 20 with the wind - 33. Tropical for Regina but we will soon be in the - 30 to - 40 range.
> 
> Now granted as we are all still drunk from Grey Cup we feel nothing now but the precious cigars might feel it.


i worry more in the heat of summer for shipping.....if u get anything just give them a bit to stabilize and they will be fine


----------



## rick l

:ssAlex the package is on its way. #0100 1240 0023 9075


----------



## Habsrule29

Crap, I forgot all about this! PM sent to a2vr6 for his addy.

Oh and congrats!


----------



## Snakeyes

shaggy said:


> i worry more in the heat of summer for shipping.....if u get anything just give them a bit to stabilize and they will be fine


You mean you're not supposed to smoke them as you're opening them?


----------



## a2vr6

K Baz...........
Zira…….......
shaggy..........
Snakeyes........SENT
hockeydad.......RECEIVED!
inept..............
Habsrule29......
Bear……....... RECEIVED!
a2vr6...............
stevefrench......RECEIVED!
DragonMan......RECEIVED!
rick l...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........RECEIVED! 

Thanks guys, some nice sticks have been received. I will post photo's as soon as I get a chance. 

I also got a package by k. Munch, sorry I'm bad with handle/name matching.Thanks.


----------



## DragonMan

a2vr6 said:


> Thanks guys, some nice sticks have been received. I will post photo's as soon as I get a chance.
> 
> I also got a package by k. Munch, sorry I'm bad with handle/name matching.Thanks.


K. Munch is *Snakeyes*. I adjusted the list for you Alex. :tu

K Baz...........
Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......
shaggy..........
Snakeyes........RECEIVED!
hockeydad.......RECEIVED!
inept..............
Habsrule29......
Bear&#8230;&#8230;....... RECEIVED!
a2vr6...............
stevefrench......RECEIVED!
DragonMan......RECEIVED!
rick l...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........RECEIVED!


----------



## a2vr6

Thanks Nick!


----------



## Snakeyes

DragonMan said:


> K. Munch is *Snakeyes*. I adjusted the list for you Alex. :tu


Thanks man, my old timers disease must be kicking in again


----------



## DragonMan

Snakeyes said:


> Thanks man, my old timers disease must be kicking in again


You must be really old if you're calling me DragonBOY!!! :r :r


----------



## a2vr6

K Baz...........
Zira…….......
shaggy..........
Snakeyes........RECEIVED!
hockeydad.......RECEIVED!
inept.............. RECEIVED!
Habsrule29......
Bear……....... RECEIVED!
a2vr6...............
stevefrench......RECEIVED!
DragonMan......RECEIVED!
rick l...............
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........RECEIVED!

Updated. I'll have a little group photo at the end. Thanks guys.


----------



## a2vr6

K Baz...........
Zira…….......
shaggy..........
Snakeyes........RECEIVED!
hockeydad.......RECEIVED!
inept.............. RECEIVED!
Habsrule29......
Bear……....... RECEIVED!
a2vr6...............
stevefrench......RECEIVED!
DragonMan......RECEIVED!
rick l...............RECEIVED!
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........RECEIVED!

Updated. I'll have a little group photo at the end. Thanks guys.


----------



## shaggy

i believe mine and ziras are on the way...i will double check


----------



## Zira

shaggy said:


> i believe mine and ziras are on the way...i will double check


Yup, it should be there today!!!


----------



## a2vr6

No worries, I've run out of space in my Humi's AND my Cooler so I have been smoking and re-arranging after every package that comes in. Trying to keep from getting a larger cooler... :r


----------



## shaggy

a2vr6 said:


> No worries, I've run out of space in my Humi's AND my Cooler so I have been smoking and re-arranging after every package that comes in. *Trying to keep from getting a larger cooler*... :r


not likely....i had to get a new hummi when i won :r


----------



## a2vr6

K Baz...........
Zira…….......RECEIVED!
shaggy..........RECEIVED!
Snakeyes........RECEIVED!
hockeydad.......RECEIVED!
inept.............. RECEIVED!
Habsrule29......
Bear……....... RECEIVED!
a2vr6...............
stevefrench......RECEIVED!
DragonMan......RECEIVED!
rick l...............RECEIVED!
winnie..............
RHNewfie.........RECEIVED!

Updated. I'll have a little group photo at the end. Thanks guys.


----------



## Habsrule29

Im getting the cigars out to Alex today. Sorry for the big delay and I hope you have a great Christmas!

Tim


----------



## a2vr6

No worries Tim, have a great Christmas!

K Baz...........
Zira…….......RECEIVED!
shaggy..........RECEIVED!
Snakeyes........RECEIVED!
hockeydad.......RECEIVED!
inept.............. RECEIVED!
Habsrule29......
Bear……....... RECEIVED!
a2vr6...............
stevefrench......RECEIVED!
DragonMan......RECEIVED!
rick l...............RECEIVED!
winnie..............RECEIVED!
RHNewfie.........RECEIVED!

Updated. I'll have a little group photo at the end. Thanks guys.


----------



## a2vr6

K Baz...........
Zira…….......RECEIVED!
shaggy..........RECEIVED!
Snakeyes........RECEIVED!
hockeydad.......RECEIVED!
inept.............. RECEIVED!
Habsrule29......RECEIVED!
Bear……....... RECEIVED!
a2vr6...............
stevefrench......RECEIVED!
DragonMan......RECEIVED!
rick l...............RECEIVED!
winnie..............RECEIVED!
RHNewfie.........RECEIVED!

Updated. I'll have a little group photo at the end. Thanks guys.


----------



## a2vr6

K Baz...........RECEIVED!
Zira&#8230;&#8230;.......RECEIVED!
shaggy..........RECEIVED!
Snakeyes........RECEIVED!
hockeydad.......RECEIVED!
inept.............. RECEIVED!
Habsrule29......RECEIVED!
Bear&#8230;&#8230;....... RECEIVED!
a2vr6...............
stevefrench......RECEIVED!
DragonMan......RECEIVED!
rick l...............RECEIVED!
winnie..............RECEIVED!
RHNewfie.........RECEIVED!

Group pics!




























Kbaz, your smokes were assimilated into my Humi before I had remembered to take a pic. Sorry...If anyone hasn't gotten feedback from yet please send me a PM! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Bear

Now that's a good looking bunch!


----------

